# Pc Zusammenstellungs Beratung



## sakulc (11. November 2012)

hallo,

es wird Zeit denn Lieb gewonnen single core 2,6ghz von Intel mit 1gb Arbeitspeicher und 128mb Graka los zu lassen.
Ein neues System muss her nach langen suche , leider nicht ganz erfolgreich muss ich euch um euren Rat bitten.
Was mache ich mit dem Computer im Internet surfen(wobei ich öfters mehrere Tabs aufhabe,wo der jetzige Pc an seine Leistung grenze kommt),Spiele spielen(nur ältere bis ausnahmen wie Landwirtschafts Simulator 2013,welches warscheinlich nicht viel Anforderungen hat).

Hier mal ein System von mir zusammengestellt:
Cpu: http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsps?aid=27814&agid=1242
Mainboard: http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsps?aid=46234&agid=1232
Gehäuse: http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsps?aid=66950&agid=631
Netzteil: http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsps?aid=6666&agid=1627
Laufwerck: http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsps?aid=62887&agid=834
Arbeitsspeicher: http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsps?aid=35762&agid=1192 (den 2 oder 4 mal muss ich mich noch entscheiden)


Da ich Intel nicht ganz ausgrenzen möchte habe ich die Version in erwägung gezogen , dass Mainboard und Cpu wird dann durch  diese hier  ersetzt:
Cpu:  http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsps?aid=65982&agid=1617
Mainboard: http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsps?aid=46917&agid=1603

Eine Festplatte habe ich hier noch diese wird für meine Zwecke reichen,genau wie ein Betriebsystem.

Die Fragen an euch:
Sind die Systeme in Ordnung?
Welche ist langlebiger?
Welches würdet ihr nehmen?
Passen die teile zu einander?
Welche Grafikkarte würdet ihr dazu kaufen?
Oder würdet ihr ein komplett anderes System wählen?
Laufen auf beiden Windows 7/8?

Mein Budget war bis jetzt für alles 300€ mit oder ohne Grafikkarte wobei mir mit lieber ist.
Ich weiß man darf nicht viel erwarten,aber ich will das beste für den Preis rausholen.

Ich bedanke mich für jede Antwort.

Mfg.sakulc


----------



## Jeanboy (11. November 2012)

Beim Ram solltest du für die iGPU mind. 1600 MHz nehmen: GeIL Enhance Corsa DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-28 (DDR3-1600) (GEC34GB1600C9DC) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Sowas Altes wie den Phenom lieber nicht^^ Dann doch einen A10 + FM2 Board

NT: http://geizhals.de/602345


----------



## mr.4EvEr (11. November 2012)

Ich würde es so machen:
AMD A10-5800K Box (Sockel FM2, 32nm, AD580KWOHJBOX) Quad-Core CPU: CPU/Prozessor Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de
MSI FM2-A75MA-E35 Sockel FM2 Mainboard: Mainboard Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de
Lepa N Series 400W PC-Netzteil: Netzteil Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de
Sharkoon Vaya Midi Tower: PC-Gehäuse Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de
Wenn dir das Vaya gut gefällt, dann kannst dus nehmen, mein Geschmack ist es überhaupst nicht. Ansonsten können wir dir ja noch Alternativen vorschlagen.
Corsair Vengeance Low Profile 8GB Kit DDR3 PC3-12800 CL9 (CML8GX3M2A1600C9) 2 x 4 GB (4096 MB): DDR3-RAM Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de
lg gh24ns90 bei idealo.de

Der 1600er Ram reicht für die APU. 1866 wäre n bissl schneller, allerdings kostet der 7€ mehr. Die APU ist in etwa auf dem Niveau des Phenom II. Hat allerdings eine DX11 Grafik integriert, die für deine Games reicht, und alle Grafikkarten bis 50€ platt macht.


----------



## Threshold (11. November 2012)

Die Hardwareversand Links werden bei mir irgendwie nie geladen. 
Mach mal die Zusammenstellung bei Geizhals und poste sie neu.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (11. November 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Hardwareversand Links werden bei mir irgendwie nie geladen.
> Mach mal die Zusammenstellung bei Geizhals und poste sie neu.


 
Doch die werden geladen, das dauert zz bei HWV allerdings ewig (locker 5-10sec.). Was ist das eig. mit smartredirect? Das ist glaube ich dran schuld, dass das ganze zz bei HWV so lange dauert.


----------



## Jeanboy (11. November 2012)

Die Konfig von Mr. ist gut. A10 + FM2 Board, so wie ich es meinte 

Bis auf das Lep(*r*)a NT... Da würd ich das RAP nehmen


----------



## mr.4EvEr (11. November 2012)

Jeanboy schrieb:


> Bis auf das Lep(*r*)a NT... Da würd ich das RAP nehmen


 
Das Rasurbo ist auch nicht schlecht. Die Lepa haben allerdings auch was aufm Kasten (sind ja eig. Enermax).


----------



## Threshold (11. November 2012)

mr.4EvEr schrieb:


> Doch die werden geladen, das dauert zz bei HWV allerdings ewig (locker 5-10sec.). Was ist das eig. mit smartredirect? Das ist glaube ich dran schuld, dass das ganze zz bei HWV so lange dauert.


 
Ich habe nach 30 Sekunden abgebrochen.


----------



## sakulc (11. November 2012)

danke für die Antworten,den A10 5800k hatte ich auch überlegt(da er ja auch besser als die Bulldozer sein soll) nur die gpu wurde öfters schlecht gemacht,dafür ist er laut meines wissen ein quad-core mit 4threats also kann er 8Kerne simulieren?
Also lieber denn nehmen?wäre euch dankbar wenn ihr Artikel aus Hardwearversand nehmen könntet ,weil bei Geizhals muss man die Artikel aus verschiedenen Shops kaufen oder?(und will mich nicht über all anmelden müssen)
Grafikarte kann man ja später nach rüsten.

Und wenn der Wunsch dennoch immer noch besteht die Artikel bei Geizhals ein zutippen gehen ich dem nach , nur bescheid geben.


----------



## Threshold (11. November 2012)

Der A10 ist eine APU und ist nicht vergleichbar mit Bulldozer.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. November 2012)

mr.4EvEr schrieb:


> Doch die werden geladen, das dauert zz bei HWV allerdings ewig (locker 5-10sec.). Was ist das eig. mit smartredirect? Das ist glaube ich dran schuld, dass das ganze zz bei HWV so lange dauert.



5 - 10 Sekunden? nach der 3. Zigarette und dem 5. Bier? Notfalls einfach mal nur die Komponenten so posten


----------



## mr.4EvEr (11. November 2012)

Nein, er kann keine 8 Kerne simulieren. Aber mal zum Vergleich: Der A10 ist ne Stufe schneller als die Phenom II Prozessoren (bei gleichem Takt) und nur 5% langsamer als die Ivy Bridge I3 CPUs und dazu bekommst du noch gratis ne Grafikeinheit, die für dich locker ausreicht 
Nein Geizhals ist ein Preisvergleich. Es ist sogar besser, wenn du alles über Geizhals oder Idealo in den Warenkorb legst, da HWV oftmals seinen Preis in den Preisvergleichen senken lässt, um Konkurrenzfähiger zu sein, und um mehr zu verkaufen. Die Grafikkarte wirst du nicht so schnell nachrüsten müssen. Außer du willst BF3, Crysis 3, Far Cry 3, Project Cars etc. auf Hoch bis Ultra spielen 



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> 5 - 10 Sekunden? nach der 3. Zigarette und  dem 5. Bier? Notfalls einfach mal nur die Komponenten so posten


 
Kommt drauf an. Ich habe das ganze in Idealo zusammengestellt und  nebenbei laden lassen. Das Problem habe ich schon seit ein paar Tagen .  Wenn mans aber ein 2. mal laden lässt, dann sinds wirklich nur 3-4sec.  Manchmal hats beim 1. mal bei mir fast ne Minute gedauert und manchmal  keine halbe, das hat sehr stark geschwankt, obwohl wir eine konstante  Langeschwindigkeit haben.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (11. November 2012)

Doppelpost. Kann gelöscht werden.


----------



## sakulc (11. November 2012)

Ok danke ,also wenn kann ich das bei Geizhals vom mr.4EvEr System nehmen.Lässt sich vielleicht etwas an dem mainboard sparen?
Wenn ich die Komponenten im Warenkorb habe(vorher mich angemeldet habe) ,werde ich dann über Geizhals bezahlen oder muss ich die Artikel im Shop alle selber kaufen.
Und wie tut man etwas in den Warenkorb muss man sich dafür anmelden?


----------



## Jeanboy (11. November 2012)

Du gehst bei Geizhals rein, suchst dir die Komponenten bei ein oder zwei Shops über die Links raus (Mindfactory oder Hardwareversand) und bestellst dann bei diesen Seiten


----------



## mr.4EvEr (11. November 2012)

sakulc schrieb:


> Ok danke ,also wenn kann ich das bei Geizhals vom  mr.4EvEr System nehmen.Lässt sich vielleicht etwas an dem mainboard  sparen?
> Wenn ich die Komponenten im Warenkorb habe(vorher mich  angemeldet habe) ,werde ich dann über Geizhals bezahlen oder muss ich  die Artikel im Shop alle selber kaufen.
> Und wie tut man etwas in den Warenkorb muss man sich dafür anmelden?


 
Meine  Konfig kannst du noch in so weit ändern, dass statt dem Lepa, dass  Rasurbo Netzteil rein kommt. Dann ist Jeanboy auch zufrieden 
Du klickst die Hardware an, legst sie z.B. bei HWV in den Warenkorb u. kaufst diese bei HWV.


----------



## Threshold (11. November 2012)

Ich würde kein Rasurbo Netzteil mehr kaufen.


----------



## sakulc (11. November 2012)

Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU
Hier die Zusammenstellung habe nur Netzteil geändert,werde dies alles bei  HWV kaufen.
Ist das Netzteil zu gebrauchen,leider waren die anderen bei HWV nicht vorhanden.
Nochmal zur Cpu oder Apu?wie darf man sie nennen?Und wäre net wenn ihr mir sage könntet wie die aufgebaut ist.
Und bis was kann man in low Grafikkarten Einstellung damit alles spielen?
Mein Bildschirmm hat auch nur eine Auflösung von 1680x1050 max. .


----------



## mr.4EvEr (11. November 2012)

Man nennt sie APU. APU heißt, dass du ne CPU u. GPU in einem Chip hast. Den Grafikspeicher bezieht die Apu aus dem Ram. Ich würde der Apu maximal 1024mb Grafikspeicher zu ordnen. Mehr macht selbst bei aufwändigeren Games bei deiner Auflösung keinen Sinn.

Edit: Bitte nicht das Xilence NT. Da würde ich lieber noch das l7 nehmen: http://geizhals.at/eu/448450
Falls du noch n bisschen mehr investieren kannst, dann kannst du dir noch das anschauen: http://geizhals.at/eu/677342

Das Straight Power könntest du selbst in 4 Jahren beim aufrüsten weiter verwenden. Das Pure Power ist da einige Ligen unterlegen.


----------



## sakulc (11. November 2012)

Ok vielen dank du hast mich Meilen weit nach vorne gebracht zu meinem neuen Pc.

Werde dann ein Netzteil nehmen von denn beiden oberen.

Noch eine Frage was wäre den so an spielen(sprich Mw3,Bf3 nur Interesse halber werde diese Spiele warscheinlich eh wenn an der Ps3 nur spielen) in lowgrafik drin,bin ja eh lowgrafik gewöhnt?
Und die 1024mb Grafikspeicher ordnet der sich  autmatisch dazu oder muss ich das manuelle machen?


----------



## pitpiti (11. November 2012)

du kannst auch den neuen CPU Llano ohne grafikkarte nehmmen AMD Athlon II X4 750K Black Edition, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (AD750KWOHJBOX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU (nicht schlechte als der AMD A10-5800K) und dazu eine viel bessere grafikkarte Gigabyte Radeon HD 7770 GHz Edition OC, 1GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (GV-R777OC-1GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU ___da kannst du alle aktuelle Spiele spielen


----------



## mr.4EvEr (11. November 2012)

pitpiti schrieb:


> du kannst auch den neuen CPU Llano ohne grafikkarte nehmmen AMD Athlon II X4 750K Black Edition, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (AD750KWOHJBOX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU (nicht schlechte als der AMD A10-5800K) und dazu eine viel bessere grafikkarte Gigabyte Radeon HD 7770 GHz Edition OC, 1GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (GV-R777OC-1GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU ___da kannst du alle aktuelle Spiele spielen



Gut gemeint, aber für Landwirtschaftssimulator ist das Teil Oversized .
Ich würde an seiner Stelle lieber dann noch ne GraKa kaufen, wenn er mal sein Zielgebiet in Project Cars oder Shooter wechselt. Dann sollte er auch gleich am besten ne  Mittelklassekarte kaufen.


----------



## sakulc (11. November 2012)

ok also mal für nen laien.
Wenn ich 50-60€ mehr investiere kommen ich in de Genus von neueren Spielen?
Dann lohnt es sich doch direkt einen etwas besseren Pc zu holen und nicht erst  einen zwischen Pc.
Wäre nett wenn ihr mir ein System vorschlagt mit einer ordentlichen Grafikkarte für neue Spiele jedoch sollte der Preis klein gehalten werden.
Ist Athlon besser als Phenom?
http://geizhals.at/eu/?cat=WL-277130 hier mal das System bis jetzt hält sich ja preislich im rahmen,nur Graka fehlt.


----------



## Redbull0329 (11. November 2012)

sakulc schrieb:


> ok also mal für nen leihen.


 
*Laien


----------



## mr.4EvEr (11. November 2012)

sakulc schrieb:


> ok also mal für nen leihen.
> Wenn ich 50-60€ mehr investiere kommen ich in de Genus von neueren Spielen?
> Dann lohnt es sich doch direkt einen etwas besseren Pc zu holen und nicht erst  einen zwischen Pc.
> Wäre nett wenn ihr mir ein System vorschlagt mit einer ordentlichen Grafikkarte für neue Spiele jedoch sollte der Preis klein gehalten werden.
> Ist Athlon besser als Phenom?


 
Der verlinkte Athlon ist ein Trinity (APU) ohne den GPU part. Die HD 7770ghz würde für neuere Spiele reichen. Ein Wunder brauchst du aber nicht erwarten.
Um BF3 z.B. zimlich hoch zu zocken, brauchts schon ne HD 7850 oder mehr: hd 7850 bei idealo.de
Wenn du jetzt schon Crysis 3, BF3 und co genießen willst, dann würde es sich rentieren gleich was bessers zu holen


----------



## pitpiti (11. November 2012)

ich dachte wie mann am besten(günstig) an gamer PC kommt, und das scheint mir richtig gut: CPU und Grafikkarte leicht zum übertakten, und von leistung hoho, da kann er später experimentieren OC(ein bissen Spaß muss sein) diese aufpreis häte sich schon gelohnt(nur 60,-) die HD7770 ist viel viel besser als die HD7660D im AMD A10-5800K, dazu noch ein spiel kostenlos Farcry3 das wär was für den anfang


----------



## sakulc (11. November 2012)

aber die andere Hardware ist in Ordnung oder? Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU
Trinity was heißt/bedeutete  das?
Ja ich kann ja dann ne kleine Grafikkarte erstmal holen und später ein bessere....welche kleine wäre den zu empfehlen?


----------



## mr.4EvEr (11. November 2012)

Trinity ist die 2. APU Generation. Die erste hieß Llano. Wenn du ne kleine Grafikkarte willst, dann würde ich gleich die APU holen. Somit hast du weniger Abwärme, Lautstärke u. Stromverbrauch.

Edit: Um das noch mal zu verdeutlichen: Du musst mindestens 60€ ausgeben um ne Grafikkarte zu bekommen, die schneller als die APU ist.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (11. November 2012)

Hi, - TE - nimm das neue Pure Power L8 f. 10€ mehr - be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 430W ATX 2.3 (L8-CM-430W/BN180) ab €53,21


----------



## sakulc (11. November 2012)

Also mit APU meinst du den Athlon llano nehme ich mal an.Ich kann ja erstmal eine Grafikkarte für 40€ ca. nehmen und dann später eine gute holen,welche kleinen Grafikkarte lohnt sich den im bereich 40€?
Oder habe ich einen Denkfehler?


----------



## sakulc (11. November 2012)

NeverSeenBytes schrieb:


> Hi, - TE - nimm das neue Pure Power L8 f. 10€ mehr - be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 430W ATX 2.3 (L8-CM-430W/BN180) ab €53,21


 
bringt das einen unterschied?Oder warum das und nicht das andere?


----------



## Threshold (11. November 2012)

Weil das L7 veraltet ist.


----------



## sakulc (11. November 2012)

mr.4EvEr schrieb:


> Trinity ist die 2. APU Generation. Die erste hieß Llano. Wenn du ne kleine Grafikkarte willst, dann würde ich gleich die APU holen. Somit hast du weniger Abwärme, Lautstärke u. Stromverbrauch.
> 
> Edit: Um das noch mal zu verdeutlichen: Du musst mindestens 60€ ausgeben um ne Grafikkarte zu bekommen, die schneller als die APU ist.


 
Ist die dann viel schneller oder nicht bisschen,und mit der gpu der A10 5800k bis was kann man damit spielen?


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (11. November 2012)

Llano is over u. und der Nachfolger Trinity aktuell:
2 Prozessoren mit Trinity-Kernen; 
der AMD A10-5800K ist ein APU, da er eine im Chip integrierte Grafikeinheit hat;

der AMD Athlon II X4 750K ist eine reine CPU ohne Grafikeinheit;

Beide genannten im Vergleich


----------



## Threshold (11. November 2012)

Und für Sockel FM2 wird nächstes Jahr noch Steamroller erwartet.


----------



## sakulc (11. November 2012)

Ok mein Gedanke dann hole ich eine cpu ohne gpu(eingebaute Grafikeinheit) mit einer Grafikkarte für 40€ z.B. und dieses System kann man später besser aufrüsten (mit besseren Grafikkarte)oder?
Welche cpu ist den schneller die gpu außen vor.

Steamroller was ist das?


----------



## pitpiti (11. November 2012)

Die Gigabyte Radeon HD 7770 GHz Edition OC, 1GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (GV-R777OC-1GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU ist schon die richtige OC und Farcry3 NEVER SETTLE multi-bundle offer landing das past schon so, kleinere Grafikkarte lohnt sich nicht, der cpu AMD Athlon II X4 750K Black Edition, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (AD750KWOHJBOX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU ist auch der richtige, da kanst du nichts falsch machen
NT kannst du lassen(L7) und die HD7770 nehmen(100% FPS zuwachs mindestens)


----------



## Threshold (11. November 2012)

sakulc schrieb:


> Ok mein Gedanke dann hole ich eine cpu ohne gpu(eingebaute Grafikeinheit) mit einer Grafikkarte für 40€ z.B. und dieses System kann man später besser aufrüsten (mit besseren Grafikkarte)oder?
> Welche cpu ist den schneller die gpu außen vor.



Eine CPU ohne IGP bekommst du heute nicht mehr so einfach. Wenn dir der AMD suspekt ist kannst du auch Ivy Bridge nehmen. Eine IGP ist da ebenfalls drin aber deutlich langsamer als im A10.



sakulc schrieb:


> Steamroller was ist das?


 
Steamroller ist der Code Name der dritten Orochi Architektur. Also der Nachfolger des Piledrivers.


----------



## sakulc (11. November 2012)

Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU ja nur kann man die Grafikkarte später dazu kaufen und erstmal on board Grafikkarte benutzen?
Weil wäre erstmal bisschen über meinem Limit. Muss es so ein highend Netzteil sein?Reichen auch 4gb Arbeitsspeicher?
EDIT:Um IGP geht es mir erstmal nicht ,außer ich würde den A10 nehmen.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (11. November 2012)

Der 750K hat keine IGP


----------



## sakulc (11. November 2012)

dann mach ich das so erstmal das System mit kleiner Grafikkarte und später ne schöne Gamer Grafikkarte holen.Oder?


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (11. November 2012)

Du hast in deiner Sys-Zusammenstellung jetzt keine Onboard-Grafik; - könntest aber mit dem gewählten Board einen AMD A10-5800K Black Edition betreiben, der dann den in der Beschreibung 
des Boards aufgeführten Grafik-Anschluss nutzt.

ASRock FM2A75M-DGS, A75 (dual PC3-14900U DDR3) ab €48,20, - schau mal in den grauen Kasten links neben dem Bild d. Boards,


----------



## sakulc (11. November 2012)

ist den der amd a10-5800k schneller,langsammer oder gleich schnell die der athlon 750k?


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (11. November 2012)

Das kannst du machen; - wie "klein" soll die GraKa werden, - was darf sie max. kosten; - die erwähnten 50€ oder etwas mehr?


----------



## sakulc (11. November 2012)

nagut würde sagen wenn weniger als 50€ sonst kann ich ja direkt ne gamer Grafikkarte holen


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (11. November 2012)

Günstiger wäre es, du holst dir den AMD A10-5800K Black Edition, 4x 3.80GHz, boxed ab €107,94  und hast damit eine GraKa der 50€-Klasse für 27€ mehr als f. den Athlon X4 750K 
direkt mit im Sack. Der A10 hat eine eingebaute Radeon HD 7660D-Grafikeinheit im CPU Chip, die die Leistung einer 40-50€ GraKa mitbringt.

Später kaufts du dir eine sep. Gamer GraKa und betreibst den A10 5800K als reine CPU mit dieser.

Da sieht man den A10 5800K im Vergleich in Games; - http://www.pcgameshardware.de/CPU-H...ssoren-Test-Bestenliste-AMD-und-Intel-675663/

Der Athlon X4 750K hat die gleiche techn. Basis u. Taktzahl wie der  AMD A10-5700, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (AD5700OKHJBOX) ab €107,94,
welcher aber nicht über den Multiplikator übertaktbar ist.

Der A10 5800K sowie der X4 750K tragen den Zusatz "Black Edition", welcher für einen frei einstellbaren Multiplikator zum höher Takten steht.

- Greetz -


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (11. November 2012)

Genau, der 5800 ist von der CPU Leistung fast so schnell wie ein i3.
Später kaufst du dir dann eine HD7850 etc.


----------



## sakulc (11. November 2012)

ok das klinkt logisch,ist die die a10er cpu gleichwertig von der Leistung her  wie die des athlons?
ansonsten wenn es der fall ist werde ich es so machen.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (11. November 2012)

Nochmal, - der Athlon X4 750K u. der A10 5700 haben beide 3,4 GHz und sind somit gleich schnell; - der A10 5800K hat 3,8 GHz u. ist schneller.
Aber den X4 kann man schneller takten, genau wie den A10 5800K; - beim A10 5700 no way.


----------



## sakulc (11. November 2012)

ah ich bedanke mich bei allen Beratern/innen das ihr die Geduld hattet mir weiter zu helfen.
Ich werde dann dieses System nehmen das ist doch das richtige? Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU
Später wenn das verlangen da ist eine neu Grafikkarte einfach holen.

Der A10 5800k besser als die bulldozer jetzt nur die cpu allein?
Und ist der fm2 sockel besser als am3+?
Und wegen schneller tackten dann später werde ich wohl wieder auf euren Rat zurück greifen müssen.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (11. November 2012)

Nein, der FX8350 ist schneller.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (11. November 2012)

> Der A10 5800k besser als die bulldozer jetzt nur die cpu allein? - Und ist der fm2 sockel besser als am3+?


Zum Ersten - schau in den geposteten Benchmark-Link, da sind alle Verdächtigen zu finden. Zum 2ten - keine Ahnung; - liegt weitgehend an der Boardausstattung.

Edit(h) sagt - die verlinkte Konfig kannst du so nehmen


----------



## sakulc (11. November 2012)

Corsair XMS3 DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CMX4GX3M2A1600C9) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU würde diese Riegel auch gehen sind auch 1600Mhz und 14€ billiger


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (11. November 2012)

Nein, der hat 1,65 Volt.

Du brauchst welchen mit 1,5 Volt.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (11. November 2012)

Genau,  - und ausserdem sind die Corsair XMS3 nur ein 4 GB Kit; die anderen waren 8 GB; deshalb hauptsächlich die 14€ Preisdifferenz.

Edit(h) meint - wenn´s 8 GB + günstig sein soll: 8 GB 1,5V Kits


----------



## sakulc (11. November 2012)

ok dann nehme ich die doch die anderen.Mit 8gb 1,5v und 1600MHz bevor ich am falschem Ende spare.
Wieso brauche ich eigendlich 1,5V in der Beschreibung(vom Mainboard) finde ich nichts dazu.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (11. November 2012)

Der Speichercontroller verträgt nämlich nur 1,5 Volt +- 5%


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (11. November 2012)

... und der sitzt in der CPU/APU! Das Board kann beides u. ist nicht der begrenzende Faktor.


----------



## pitpiti (11. November 2012)

weist du, wenn du jetzt den CPU-A10 5800K kaufst und später eine graka kaufst hast du 40,- euro verlust, liebe 60,-euro draufzahlen(den CPU-Athlon X4 750K und die HD7770) da hast du mehr davon, liebe ein Monat sparen und kaufen die kombination mit der HD7770.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (11. November 2012)

sakulc schrieb:


> ok dann nehme ich die doch die anderen.Mit 8gb 1,5v und 1600MHz bevor ich am falschem Ende spare.
> Wieso brauche ich eigendlich 1,5V in der Beschreibung(vom Mainboard) finde ich nichts dazu.


 
Ich  habe mich jetzt bei dir wieder eingelesen. In deinem Kopf ist glaube  ich immer noch ein Denkfehler. Der A10 5800k ist eine APU. Der Athlon  wäre eine CPU gewesen. (Die GPU einheit der APU ist eine IGP).
Ich würde dir dringenst zum Straight Power raten: be quiet! Straight Power E9 400W PC-Netzteil: Netzteil Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de
Das kostet nur 7€ mehr, ist leiser, hat die besseren Bauteile und den besseren Wirkungsgrad.




pitpiti schrieb:


> weist du, wenn du jetzt den CPU-A10 5800K kaufst und später eine graka kaufst hast du 40,- euro verlust, liebe 60,-euro draufzahlen(den CPU-Athlon X4 750K und die HD7770) da hast du mehr davon, liebe ein Monat sparen und kaufen die kombination mit der HD7770.



Das sehe ich ganz anders! Die HD 7770 wäre rausgehautes Geld, da er im Moment nur Landwirtschatssimulator und ältere Games zockt und wenn er iwann mal mit Grafikburnern ala BF3 u. Project Cars Blut leckt, dann wird er sich in den Arsch beißen, dass er nur ne HD 7770 hat und keine HD 7850/70. Der einzige Punkt, der noch für die HD 7770 sprechen würde, wäre Far Cry 3.
Außerdem: Wenn er erst in nem Jahr oder in zweien Blut leckt, dann hätte er mit der HD 7770 nen Fehler gemacht.


----------



## sakulc (12. November 2012)

Am Anfang war ein Netzteil für 40€ ok jetzt sind wir bei 60€ was haltet ihr eigendlich von dem hier CobaKing550W habe ich von einem freund geschenkt bekommen ,er benutzte es für nen gamer pc,weil er es nicht mehr braucht(er hat nun ein Notebook)würde das auch gehen?Der Link:Inter-Tech Coba King 550W ATX 2.0 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Man kann ja später wenn das nicht so gut ist ein anderes Netzteil holen.
Also was eine Cpu ist weiß ich ,nur die apu,besteht aus cpu und gpu vereint oder?und was bedeutet igp?
Und die reine Cpu ist die besser als das cpu modul der apu

http://www.amazon.de/Paradox-Intera...WQDM/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1352729073&sr=8-3
http://www.amazon.de/Sega-Total-War-Shogun-2/dp/B003ZDNVD2/ref=pd_sim_vg_2
sind auch Spiele die ich gerne Spielen würde ,aber wie man sieht sind die Anforderungen Minimal.


----------



## Adi1 (12. November 2012)

Gute Freunde hast Du .
Das Netzteil gehört aber ganz schnell in die Tonne.


----------



## sakulc (12. November 2012)

Versuch wäre es mal wert,oder was könnte im schlimmsten Fall passieren,es explodiert?oder etwas anderes die Apu raucht wegen Überspannung ab?


----------



## Jeanboy (12. November 2012)

sakulc schrieb:


> Versuch wäre es mal wert,oder was könnte im schlimmsten Fall passieren,es explodiert?oder etwas anderes die Apu raucht wegen Überspannung ab?


 
Das Schlimmste wäre wohl, dass es explodiert, wenn du deinen PC nicht beobachtest und das ganze Haus anfängt zu brennen...


Und ja, das NT solltest du nicht einmal mit der Kneifzange anpacken (wie Tresh zu sagen pflegt )


Kauf dir ein neues, die Hardware wird dir danken


----------



## mr.4EvEr (12. November 2012)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Gute Freunde hast Du .
> Das Netzteil gehört aber ganz schnell in die Tonne.



Definitv. Erst heute hat einer im NT Bereich von nem geschrottetem Inter Tec berichtet. Wenn du Pech hast, dann befördert das NT den Rest deiner Hardware mit ins Jenseits


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (12. November 2012)

... und du kannst alles nochmal kaufen und dich ärgern, warum du nicht auf uns gehört hast


----------



## pitpiti (12. November 2012)

NT Cuba King ist ein schlechte Qualität aber das NT wird schon dein PC mit Strom versorgen, für die Not ok. aber später musst du ein neue Kaufen!!
APU ist von AMD / IGP ist von Intel  = beide CPU+GPU in einem
bei den Modelen von AMD sind die APU mit abgeschaltete GPU besser als CPU+GPU zusammen, die GPU bremst das CPU. so ist der AMD A10-5800K mit abgeschaltete GPU so schnell wie der FX-4170 oder der i3-3220.
direkt gestern hab ich mir gedacht da mit dem AMD Athlon X4 750K für 70,- euro, der Athlon ist ein bissen schwäche als der AMD A10-5800K, aber den Athlon kannst du echt leicht übertakten(bei übertakten steht die GPU in dem AMD A10-5800K im Weg, wenn mann denkt von übertakten da braucht man kein APU) und für so ein kleines geld so ein gute CPU ist richtig gut.


----------



## Adi1 (12. November 2012)

pitpiti schrieb:


> NT Cuba King ist ein schlechte Qualität aber das NT wird schon dein PC mit Strom versorgen, für die Not ok. aber später musst du ein neue Kaufen!!
> APU ist von AMD / IGP ist von Intel = beide CPU+GPU in einem
> bei den Modelen von AMD sind die APU mit abgeschaltete GPU besser als CPU+GPU zusammen, die GPU bremst das CPU. so ist der AMD A10-5800K mit abgeschaltete GPU so schnell wie der FX-4170 oder der i3-3220.
> direkt gestern hab ich mir gedacht da mit dem AMD Athlon X4 750K für 70,- euro, der Athlon ist ein bissen schwäche als der AMD A10-5800K, aber den Athlon kannst du echt leicht übertakten(bei übertakten steht die GPU in dem AMD A10-5800K im Weg, wenn mann denkt von übertakten da braucht man kein APU) und für so ein kleines geld so ein gute CPU ist richtig gut.


 
Nein, dieses Netzteil ist völlig indiskutabel. Schlimmer gehts nimmer!


----------



## mr.4EvEr (12. November 2012)

pitpiti schrieb:


> NT Cuba King ist ein schlechte Qualität aber das NT wird schon dein PC mit Strom versorgen, für die Not ok. aber später musst du ein neue Kaufen!!
> APU ist von AMD / IGP ist von Intel  = beide CPU+GPU in einem
> bei den Modelen von AMD sind die APU mit abgeschaltete GPU besser als CPU+GPU zusammen, die GPU bremst das CPU. so ist der AMD A10-5800K mit abgeschaltete GPU so schnell wie der FX-4170 oder der i3-3220.
> direkt gestern hab ich mir gedacht da mit dem AMD Athlon X4 750K für 70,- euro, der Athlon ist ein bissen schwäche als der AMD A10-5800K, aber den Athlon kannst du echt leicht übertakten(bei übertakten steht die GPU in dem AMD A10-5800K im Weg, wenn mann denkt von übertakten da braucht man kein APU) und für so ein kleines geld so ein gute CPU ist richtig gut.


 
Ähm nein. Die APU wird nicht durch den GPU Part verlangsamt! Das wäre mir völlig neu. Außerdem ist der A10 5800k sowieso nur 5% langsamer als der I3 und zockt den haushoch bei der GPU Leistung ab!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. November 2012)

Das Cobadingsi würde ich nicht verwenden, das gehört Out of the Box in den Müll. Intertech ist Qualität ganz unten und von den Werten her sehr Antik


----------



## Threshold (12. November 2012)

sakulc schrieb:


> Am Anfang war ein Netzteil für 40€ ok jetzt sind wir bei 60€ was haltet ihr eigendlich von dem hier CobaKing550W habe ich von einem freund geschenkt bekommen ,er benutzte es für nen gamer pc,weil er es nicht mehr braucht(er hat nun ein Notebook)würde das auch gehen?Der Link:Inter-Tech Coba King 550W ATX 2.0 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> Man kann ja später wenn das nicht so gut ist ein anderes Netzteil holen.


 
Das Ding ist totaler Schrott. Kauf dir lieber gleich was vernünftiges.


----------



## sakulc (12. November 2012)

So CobaKing NT wurde von meinem Schreibtisch entfernt.
Da werde ich doch dieses NT nehmen....:be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 430W ATX 2.3 (L8-CM-430W/BN180) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU ja ich kann ein besseres nehmen aber wenn es reicht wieso oder?
Und noch ne frage wie lange wäre das System ca. aktuell?mal die Grafikkarte außen vor die muss man eben öfters erneuern.
Und wo bekommt windoff 7 billig her habe es schon neu für 37€ gesehen?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (12. November 2012)

Ja, 35 ist schon der billigste Preis


----------



## sakulc (12. November 2012)

Nur wo kaufen?Wäre nett wenn ihr den Shop verlinkt.


----------



## pitpiti (12. November 2012)

Win7 Windows 7 Home Premium 64 bit Reinstallations-DVD multilingual: Amazon.de: Software
gute Tip  Windows 7 Home Premium (64 Bit) - Download - CHIP Online
lese mal auf amazon.de die kundenrezensionen von Win7


----------



## mr.4EvEr (12. November 2012)

sakulc schrieb:


> Nur wo kaufen?Wäre nett wenn ihr den Shop verlinkt.


 
Du solltest über den Preisvergleich rein gehen. Das kann unter umständen 2-4 Euro ersparnis bringen. Wenn du noch nirgendswo registriert bist, dann würde ich Mindfactory, Hardwareversand, oder Amazon(PC Spezialist) nehmen.
Mindfactory u. HWV sind eig. am schlausten, da dies meist eines der billigsten seriösen Shops im Inet sind.
Du klickst bei Geizhals einfach den Firmenbutton an und fertig.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (12. November 2012)

Amazon ist meistens nicht gerade günstig


----------



## sakulc (17. November 2012)

So der Threat  ist schon all...aber man kann ja nochmal versuchen

ich habe nochmal gesucht und drüber nach gedacht und kam zu dem Entschluss Lieber etwas mehr bezahlen und dafür langfristiger Spass.
Hier mal die Teile:
Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU
Ram die nicht angezeigt werden:hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information
Boardweiß nicht ob das das richtige ist bei Geizhals)hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information

Also 15€ Euro sparen dafür 4gb weniger Lohnt sich das?
430Watt oder 350Watt?Da Intel weniger Strom frist müsste ein 350er reichen oder?
Der i5 wäre oberste Schmerzgrenze jedoch hat der i3er eine bessere Gpu die 4000er.Weil werde die Gpu nutzen müssen(wegen Geld mangels) und später wenn auch andere Spiele gespielt werden sollen(nicht mehr nur Ls3 und gleich schwache),eine neuere Grafikkarte hole.
Sind beide Cpu´s gleich  langlebig oder die i5 wegen quad-core ,der i3 er kann ja 4 Threats machen...werde die in Spielen verwendet oder nur echte Kerne?Also lohnt sich 50€ aufpreis nur in Bezug auf Langlebigkeit,ich denke nicht wenn auch Threats in Spielen genutzt werden...die Langlebigkeit ist so wichtig weil ich direkt ne bessere Cpu hole und dafür dann später nur Grafikkarte holen muss.Und nicht neues System wieder.


Manche Gegenstände sind extra doppelt nicht wundern...


----------



## Jeanboy (17. November 2012)

Wieviel darf der ganze Spaß denn nun kosten?


----------



## Legacyy (17. November 2012)

Würde es so machen: 

1 x Intel Core i3-3220, 2x 3.30GHz, boxed (BX80637I33220) 105€
1 x G.Skill DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) 30€
1 x HIS Radeon HD 7750 iCooler, 1GB DDR3 75€ / Sapphire Radeon HD 7750, 1GB GDDR5 85€
1 x ASRock B75M-GL, B75 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) 50€
1 x Sharkoon Vaya 25€
1 x Cougar A300 300W ATX 2.3 35€

für insgesamt 320€ / 330€


----------



## sakulc (17. November 2012)

spass sollte um die 300-330 kosten.
also nehme ich mal aus legacyy Zusammenstellung und auch aus anderen das dieser i3 aktuelle ist und langlebig ist(1-3Jahre)nicht auf die Aktuelles Spiele mit höchsten Anforderungen bezogen?
Die Rams haben nur 1333MHz reicht das?mir wurde ja mehrmals davon abgeraten.
Grafikkarte kann ich ja später dazu holen.
Danke für die schnelle Antwort.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (17. November 2012)

Bei Legacyys Konfig ist schon eine Grafikkarte Dabei


----------



## Legacyy (17. November 2012)

Der i3 hält wieder einige Jahre, keine Sorge 
Ob 1333MHz oder 1600MHz macht keinen großen Unterschied. 
Grafikkarte ist bei meiner Konfig ja schon dabei


----------



## sakulc (17. November 2012)

Ja ich weiß sogar 2nur hätte vor eine später zu holen und gpu benutzen weil spiele nicht direkt mit dem pc erst was später da habe ich was mehr Geld und hole ne schöne Grafikkarte.
Welche wären den zu empfehlen im preis 100€ +-10€ die von dir vorgeschlagenen?


----------



## Threshold (17. November 2012)

Wenn du erst später spielen willst dann versuch doch erst mal die IGP des i3. Wenn es dir nicht reicht kaufst du eine Grafikkarte dazu.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (17. November 2012)

Dann würde ich aber eher zum i3 3225 greifen, Dort ist nämlich die HD4000 verbaut.


----------



## sakulc (17. November 2012)

nagut aber lohnt sich die hd4000 zum spielen , sonst behalte ich die 10Euro für eine später Grafikkarte.
Spiele z.B. Ls13


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (17. November 2012)

Wenn du schon am Anfang an wenig spielen willst; würde ich zur 4000 greifen.


----------



## sakulc (17. November 2012)

also die i3 3225 mit 4000gpu nehmen,reicht die für ls13?dann müsste ich ja nur später die Grafikkarte aufrüsten.


----------



## Legacyy (17. November 2012)

Ne Gforce 7600 is Mindestvorraussetzung.. da wird die HD4000 da schon schaffen. Mit welcher Qualität ist ne andere Frage.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (17. November 2012)

Das Spiel ist jetzt nicht so schön, auch auf Ultra nicht


----------



## sakulc (17. November 2012)

werde die i3  3220er cpu nehmen mit 2500er dafür früher ne Grafikkarte holen.
Die ist doch ivy bridge oder?Und wie ist das mit den dual-core und 4threats werden die 4threats in Spiele benutzt oder wird er nur als dual-core genutzt?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (17. November 2012)

Der i3 3220 ist Ivy Bridge.

4 Threads werden genutzt.
Deine 4 Threads Sind praktisch der Ersatz fur deine fehlenden 2 Kerne, denn du hast ja nur zwei.


----------



## sakulc (17. November 2012)

2 threads so stark wie 1 Kern also zählt er wie ein quad-core in Spielen?
mit den fehlenden 2Kernen meinst du die 2 zum Quadcore oder?


----------



## target2804 (17. November 2012)

sakulc schrieb:
			
		

> 2 threads so stark wie 1 Kern also zählt er wie ein quad-core in Spielen?
> mit den fehlenden 2Kernen meinst du die 2 zum Quadcore oder?



In spielen koennen die Threads genutzt werden, du hast somit einen "kleinen" quadcore


----------



## sakulc (17. November 2012)

ah ok ,später wenn ich ne Grafikkarte brauche dann wo kann ich euch nach Rat fragen hier in dem threat oder nen neuen machen?


----------



## sakulc (21. November 2012)

Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU na klar cpu schwächer als i3 dafür wäre direkt ne Grafikkarte drin ,für  100€.Die nicht im Warenkorb ist.
Aber im Office bereich müsste der doch schneller sein wegen 4 Kernen?
Wird es später Cpu für AM3 Sockel geben ,meine nicht Bulldozzer?


----------



## Threshold (21. November 2012)

Da ist eine Onboard im Chipsatz. Von Grafikkarte würde ich da nicht reden.
Die IGP im i3 ist jedenfalls stärker.


----------



## sakulc (21. November 2012)

Also kann man da keine Grafikkarte rein machen oder wie kann ich das verstehen?


----------



## mr.4EvEr (21. November 2012)

sakulc schrieb:


> Also kann man da keine Grafikkarte rein machen oder wie kann ich das verstehen?


 
Doch schon, aber die Onboardgrafik des Mainboards, ist der des I3 deutlich unterlegen


----------



## Threshold (21. November 2012)

sakulc schrieb:


> Also kann man da keine Grafikkarte rein machen oder wie kann ich das verstehen?


 
Natürlich kannst du eine Grafikkarte einbauen.
Die, die schon drin ist, ist im Chipsatz des Mainboards.
Also das was man hatte bevor die Grafikkarten in die CPU gewandert sind.


----------



## sakulc (21. November 2012)

ok das habe ich auch vor ,aber der Rest vom System geht oder?
Wäre ein 945er besser der hat ja 0,4ghz weniger dafür nur 95 Watt,weil so viele den haben?


----------



## Threshold (21. November 2012)

Also. Der i3 ist schneller als der 965. Der i3 hat schon eine IGP. Genauso wie das Mainboard das du für den 965 nehmen willst.
Die IGP des i3 ist aber besser als die von dem Mainboard.
In beiden kannst du eine Grafikkarte einbauen.
Jetzt liegt es an dir was du willst.


----------



## Westcoast (21. November 2012)

naja der Phenom II 945 ist langsamer als ein Phenom II 965 X4. bei gleichen taktraten ist die leistung gleich.


----------



## sakulc (21. November 2012)

Ist den der Amder durch die 4Kerne schneller in Officearbeiten oder in Surfen mit vielen Tabs?


----------



## Threshold (21. November 2012)

sakulc schrieb:


> Ist den der Amder durch die 4Kerne schneller in Officearbeiten oder in Surfen mit vielen Tabs?


 
Nein. Gegen den i3 hat der 965 praktisch keine Chance. Nur im Multi Core Benchmark kann er in etwa gleich ziehen. Wofür er dann doppelt soviel Strom braucht.
Wenn du das Geld locker machen kannst kauf den i3.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (21. November 2012)

sakulc schrieb:


> Ist den der Amder durch die 4Kerne schneller in Officearbeiten oder in Surfen mit vielen Tabs?



Der AMD sollte selbst da dem I3 unterlegen sein. Außerdem werden ja bei solchen Sachen in der Regel die vier Kerne nie auch nur annähernd gefordert. Wenn, dann würde ich den 955 oder 965 wählen. Die könntest du zumindest noch übertakten (der 955 hat auch 95w TDP )


----------



## Westcoast (21. November 2012)

man könnte auch den I3 nehmen, der Phenom II X4 955 geht aber auch. kannst selbst entscheiden. vielleicht sind die 4 kerne sinnvoll.


----------



## sakulc (21. November 2012)

nagut werde es nochmal in Gedanken durch gehen lassen,würde der 945 auch gehen finde den 955er nicht?


----------



## Threshold (21. November 2012)

Der 955 ist schon EOL. Du kannst den 945 nehmen der halt 12% schwächer ist als der 965 oder du kaufst den 965 samt dem Mainboard.
Auf AM3+ läuft der neu gekommene Vishera drauf.
Du kannst also später mal auf einen 8 Kerner aufrüsten.


----------



## sakulc (21. November 2012)

ok dann den 965 mit gutem mainboard,das System kann ich ja später dann zum teil weiter verwenden und nur neue cpu und vielleicht ne Grafikkarte neue hinzufügen.


----------



## Westcoast (21. November 2012)

ist eine gute wahl der Phenom II X4 965 und AM3+ board.


----------



## Threshold (21. November 2012)

Was willst du denn jetzt genau machen und was hast du an Geld?


----------



## sakulc (21. November 2012)

geld 40€ aber bald ist ja bald weihnachten oder ich hebe eben was von meinem Konto ab....trotzdem sollte es schon billig sein habe ja nichts groß vor.Also max Budget 300€ entweder gutes System ohne Grafikkarte oder nicht so gutes mit Grafikkarte.
Vor eher office und very low games vllt. black ops 2 die haben ja so schlechte Voraussetzungen und eben ls13.


----------



## Threshold (21. November 2012)

Black Ops 2 braucht aber trotzdem Grafikleistung. Auch wenn du es natürlich nicht mit BF3 vergleichen kannst.
Eine Grafikkarte vom Schlage der AMD 7850 würde ich daher mindestens einbauen.


----------



## Threshold (21. November 2012)

Das ist klar. 
Aber bei Black Ops ist die CPU echt Latte. Ob du nun den 965 oder den i3 hast macht sich nicht bemerkbar.

Allerdings darfst du nicht vergessen dass die Architektur des 965 schon über 3 Jahre alt ist während der i3 ganz neu ist.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (21. November 2012)

LS frisst nämlich VRAM zum Frühstück, zum Mittagessen und zum Abendessen


----------



## sakulc (21. November 2012)

naja ich will mein pc nicht auf das jetzt festlegen sondern noch 2-3jahre Spass haben und nur durch Grafikkarten auf bessern aktuelle spiele spielen.
Welche Cpu wäre dann zu empfehlen?auch zur not würde ich einen i5 nehmen denke aber nicht das es nen großen unterschied zu dem neuen i3er gibt oder?


----------



## Threshold (21. November 2012)

Der i5 hat 4 echte Kerne. Das ist schon ein Unterschied.
Du kannst ja das System mit dem i3 nehmen und später halt einen i5 oder i7 einbauen wenn dir der i3 nicht mehr reichen sollte.


----------



## sakulc (21. November 2012)

das wäre ein argumment aber dann i3 3225 nehmen(ja damit kann man kein bo2 spielen) wegen der Grafikkarte und später ne anderen nachrüsten.


----------



## Threshold (21. November 2012)

du kannst dir erst mal den Unterbau kaufen und nutzt die IGP.
Wenn du wieder Geld hast kaufst du dir eine gute Grafikkarte.
Dann sparst du wieder und tauscht im nächsten Schritt die CPU aus.
Ist zwar nicht perfekt aber so hast du von Anfang an ein neues und aktuelles System.
Der AMD 965 ist halt technisch in die Jahre gekommen. Vishera ist schon recht gut aber selbst der hat in Games gegen den i3 keine Chance.


----------



## sakulc (21. November 2012)

Welche MB,Arbeitspeicher und Netzteil würdest du benutzen?
Sollten eben am günstigsten sein.


----------



## Threshold (21. November 2012)

Du kannst dir ein günstiges Z75 Board kaufen. So kannst du später den i5 3570k kaufen und übertakten.
Beim Netzteil musst du halt Abstriche in der Effizienz hinnehmen wenn du da Geld sparen willst.
RAM ist aktuell sehr günstig. 8GB kriegst du für 35€.


----------



## sakulc (21. November 2012)

Welche netzteil wäre das billigste aber was mir nicht direkt um die ohren fliegt?


----------



## target2804 (21. November 2012)

Mainboard: Asrock b75 pro3 65€
DDR: GSkill Ares oder Corsair Vengeance 1600Mhz (bei Corsair LOW PROFILE NEHMEN!)
Netzteil: be quiet straight power 450W e9


----------



## sakulc (21. November 2012)

ASRock B75 Pro3-M, B75 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) das ist das selbe MB nur anders gebaut oder?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (21. November 2012)

Ist mATX, kein ATX


----------



## sakulc (21. November 2012)

und Z oder B Board kenne mich mit übertackten überhaupt nicht aus...


----------



## Threshold (21. November 2012)

Du kannst das Cougar nehmen.
Cougar A450 450W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (21. November 2012)

Mit B75 kannst du nicht übertakten.

OC ist aber relativ einfach


----------



## target2804 (21. November 2012)

Mit dem B75 Board kannst du nicht übertakten. Mit einem z77 Chipsatz würde das gehen.
Allerdings wäre evt die frage, ob der durchaus hohe mehrpreis für das z-board, den kühler und die teurere cpu es wirklich wert ist. denn wenn du eh wenig geld hast würde ich evt daaruf verzichten und lieber mehr in ne graka investieren.


----------



## Threshold (21. November 2012)

Das mit dem Übertakten bezog sich auf später. Wenn er den i3 gegen einen i5 3570k austauschen will.
Daher auch das Z75 Board. Würde reichen und ist nicht so viel teuer als ein B75 Board.
Den extra Kühler braucht er erst mal nicht. Der kann auch gekauft werden wenn die CPU getauscht wird.


----------



## sakulc (21. November 2012)

Und kann man diese festplatte weiterhin verwenden?
Newegg.com - Hitachi GST Deskstar T7K250 HDT722525DLA380 (0A31636) 250GB 7200 RPM 8MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Hard Drive -Bare Drive
Und noch was athlon trinity z.B. der hier AMD Athlon II X4 750K Black Edition, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (AD750KWOHJBOX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland sind die was?wäre nur interessant wegen dem günstigen Preis...


----------



## target2804 (21. November 2012)

Wollte nur anmerken, dass die OC-Variante teurer ist und man das geld evt lieber in ne Graka investiert, wenn das budget eh knapp ist. denn soooo wichtig ist oc auch net^^


----------



## Threshold (21. November 2012)

sakulc schrieb:


> Und kann man diese festplatte weiterhin verwenden?
> Newegg.com - Hitachi GST Deskstar T7K250 HDT722525DLA380 (0A31636) 250GB 7200 RPM 8MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Hard Drive -Bare Drive
> Und noch was athlon trinity z.B. der hier AMD Athlon II X4 750K Black Edition, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (AD750KWOHJBOX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland sind die was?wäre nur interessant wegen dem günstigen Preis...


 
Ja die HDD kannst du weiter nutzen.
Das ist ein Trinity ohne IGP. Der passt nur in Sockel FM2.


----------



## Rosigatton (21. November 2012)

Zum Thema OC von nem Kumpel : 

2. Höhere Taktfrequenz bedeutet nicht gleich mehr Rechenleistung ... Benchmarks erzählen da oft was anderes, man sollte aber auch wissen wie Benchmarks laufen.

3. Doppelte Taktfrequenz ist im Idealfall nur eine Steigerung von 50% bei der Rechenleistung ... um so weiter man nach oben geht, um so geringer ist der Leistungszuwachs ... die Stromaufnahme steigt dagegen um das Quadrat der prozentualen Übertaktung.

4. Ein i5-3570k auf max. Takt bringt je nach Anwendung gerade mal 10-15% und das meist nur bei Games und theoretischen Benchmarks.

Ich hoffe, das kann man so stehen lassen


----------



## sakulc (21. November 2012)

das im dem Trinity keine IGP ist ist ja erstmal nicht schlecht,gibt es Benchmarks von dem oder was meint ihr wo kann man den unter ordnen?


----------



## Threshold (21. November 2012)

Wenn du die CPU um 25% übertaktest hast du nun mal auch 25% mehr Leistung. Das ist Tatsache.
Es liegt einzig alleine an der Anwendung ob sie in der Lage ist die 25% mehr Leistung der CPU auch umsetzen kann.
In Games halt eher nicht wenn du sowieso im Grafiklimit bist.
In Anwendungen aber schon. Denn dort bringen die 25% mehr Leistung in der Tat auch ungefähr das rüber.
Ich weiß das ja. Meine CPU ist im Videoschnitt ungefähr um den Faktor schneller um den sie übertaktet ist. Das kommt schon hin.


----------



## sakulc (21. November 2012)

Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU weil die Konfiguration ist billiger.


----------



## Threshold (21. November 2012)

Aber auf Sockel FM2 passen eben nur Trinity CPUs drauf. Die sind langsamer als Vishera und natürlich noch mal viel langsamer als Intel CPUs.
Das ist meiner Meinung nach nicht der richtige Sockel für dich. Preis hin oder her.


----------



## sakulc (21. November 2012)

Ok dann doch Intel ich bin nur am rum experimentieren.


----------



## Threshold (21. November 2012)

Du musst einfach mal entscheiden was dir wirklich wichtig ist.
Willst du langfristig was gutes haben solltest du in die 1155 Plattform investieren.


----------



## sakulc (21. November 2012)

Jo ich will mir nicht immer was neues holen der pc hier hat auch mind.8 jahren auf dem buckel und läuft.


----------



## Rosigatton (21. November 2012)

Deswegen wird Dir ja Sockel 1155 empfohlen .


----------



## Threshold (21. November 2012)

sakulc schrieb:


> Jo ich will mir nicht immer was neues holen der pc hier hat auch mind.8 jahren auf dem buckel und läuft.


 
Aber mit dem Geld was du hast kannst du dir keinen Rechner kaufen der unverändert 8 Jahre lang alles bieten kann.


----------



## sakulc (21. November 2012)

Schon klar klar aber so 2-3jahre müsste der halten bis auf Grafikkarte oder?Cpu´s sind ja bis dahin wieder billiger.


----------



## Rosigatton (21. November 2012)

Woher weisst Du , wie sich die Preise für CPUs entwickeln? Kannst Du uns nen Tip geben?


----------



## Threshold (21. November 2012)

CPUs werden nicht billiger. Wenn sie EOL gehen steigt der Preis. Das kannst du aktuell beim Phenom X6 sehen. Der ist um 40% teurer geworden.

Ich würde halt Sockel 1155 mit dem i3 nehmen und eine AMD 7850 oder 7870 kaufen.
Später kannst du die CPU gegen einen i5 oder Xeon austauschen und die Grafikkarte noch mal wechseln.
Die Plattform selbst -- also das Mainboard -- sollte sicher die nächsten 6 Jahre locker reichen.
Daher auch lieber jetzt ein paar Euro mehr für das Board ausgeben nicht dass du dich später ärgerst weil was fehlt.


----------



## sakulc (21. November 2012)

naklar ich gehe immer davon aus wenn was neues raus kommt z.B. i9 oder so wird i5 wieder billiger...usw.
Kann natürlich sein das die auch steigen wie von threshold beschrieben.
Und was heißt EOL?


----------



## Legacyy (21. November 2012)

Wenn was neues rauskommt wird die Produktion der "alten" Generation beendet und die Preise können sogar wieder steigen.
EOL = End of Life


----------



## Threshold (21. November 2012)

sakulc schrieb:


> naklar ich gehe immer davon aus wenn was neues raus kommt z.B. i9 oder so wird i5 wieder billiger...usw.



Einen i9 gibt es nicht und du kannst sehen dass die Preise für Sandy CPUs steigen. 
Sobald sie EOL gehen steigen sie richtig. Das war zu beobachten als Penryn EOL ging.
Beim Phenom X6 siehst du das jetzt auch. 
Das ist nun mal so. Die Hersteller haben kein Interesse daran dass ihre CPUs zu Spottpreisen gehandelt werden daher werden sie eingestellt und vom Markt genommen -- eben EOL.


----------



## sakulc (22. November 2012)

so noch eine Frage der fx-6100 ist bulldozer und der fx-6300 vishera?
Stimmt das?
Kann der fx-6300er mit dem i3er mit halten?In Gaming und Office


Quelle:AMD stellt Vishera-Prozessoren offiziell vor - erste Tests zeigen deutliches Leistungs-Plus


----------



## mr.4EvEr (22. November 2012)

Ich würde lieber nen I3 nehmen. Da kannst du in 3 Jahren evtl. noch auf nen I5 (wenn sich das dann noch rentiert) aufrüsten. Außerdem verbraucht der I3 etwas weniger Strom. Leistungstechnisch sind beide fast auf einem Level. Der FX 6300 ist Vishera genau. Der FX 6100 ist der Vorgänger.


----------



## sakulc (22. November 2012)

Ok danke,ist das Gehäuse gut?
http://geizhals.at/de/317516


----------



## Jeanboy (22. November 2012)

Naja gut wäre erst das: BitFenix Shinobi schwarz (BFC-SNB-150-KKN1-RP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Bei allem drunter ist mit Qualitätseinbußen zu rechnen...


----------



## sakulc (22. November 2012)

Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU wie steht es mit dem System später einfach direkt auf i5 und nicht noch i3.
Dazu fehlt ja nur noch die Grafikkarte.


----------



## Threshold (22. November 2012)

Das kannst du so nehmen und später einfach einen i5 einbauen wenn du wieder mehr Geld hast.


----------



## sakulc (22. November 2012)

welche billige Grafikkarte gibt es den so?die für ls13 reicht besser muss sie zu Zeit nicht sein.


----------



## sakulc (22. November 2012)

Habe so im bereich 30-50€  gedacht die muss ja nicht extrem schnell sein.


----------



## Jeanboy (22. November 2012)

Mit einer Grafikkarte im Wert von 30-50 Euro wirst du nicht glücklich werden... Dann vielleicht eine APU


----------



## sakulc (25. November 2012)

Hey,

wie ist das eigentlich mit Hardwareversand,wenn man den pc für 20€ zusammen bauen lässt...
Bauen die alles rein , stecken die auch die Kabel vom Power Knopf (der vom Gehäuse) ans Mainboard?
Oder schrauben die alles rein und stecken auch nicht die Stecker vom NT in die Buchsen(vom MB usw.)?


----------



## Softy (25. November 2012)

Der Rechner ist dann betriebsfertig zusammengebaut.


----------



## Threshold (25. November 2012)

Wenn der Rechner von denen kommt kannst du ihn sofort einschalten und benutzen. Du musst nichts mehr machen.


----------



## Jeanboy (25. November 2012)

Ich würde trotzdem nochmal aufschrauben und drübergucken


----------



## Threshold (25. November 2012)

Jeanboy schrieb:


> Ich würde trotzdem nochmal aufschrauben und drübergucken


 
Nachdem was letztens hier war auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Softy (25. November 2012)

Schreib als Anmerkung zur Bestellung dazu, sie sollen die Grafikkarte am Gehäuse festschrauben. Ist sonst blöd beim Transport


----------



## Threshold (25. November 2012)

Oder einfach auf die Threads verlinken in der Mail.


----------



## sakulc (27. November 2012)

Welche Cpu von beiden ist schneller?
AMD A10-5800K Black Edition, 4x 3.80GHz, boxed (AD580KWOHJBOX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Intel Pentium G860, 2x 3.00GHz, boxed (BX80623G860) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Die Intel Cpu könnte man ja später leicht auf i3/i5 aufrüsten und Amd hat ja nicht so gute Cpus vom P/L in 100-200€ Bereich.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (27. November 2012)

Der A10 ist im CPU Part sowie auch im GPU Part schneller.
Im GPU Part ist der Unterschied sehr sehr deutlich.


----------



## Softy (27. November 2012)

Der A10 ist etwas schneller und hat eine deutlich schnellere Grafikeinheit.

Aber für den Preis gibt es einen i3-3220, daher würde ich zu dem greifen.


----------



## sakulc (27. November 2012)

Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU
Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU
So jetzt 2 Systeme wo ich denke das Intel ist besser.....jedoch auch 100€ teurer und damit starck über meiner grenze,man bekommt aber dafür FarCry3....
Zukunft naja würde jetzt lieber ein System was 1-2Jahre Mitteklassige Spiele in der Auflösung 1280x1024 oder 1680x1050 Spielen kann und dann später ein richtiges gutes System nehmen,würde das Amd System reichen?Spiele bleiben z.B. Ls13 oder Strategie spiele ,diese haben ja eh meisten niedrige Anforderungen.


----------



## pitpiti (27. November 2012)

wie wär es damit  Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU von preis/leistung günstiger als i3 system, wenn du i3 cpu haben willst musst du sparen  
 den A10-5800K besser nicht, -wenn du eine game gpu kaufen willst


----------



## sakulc (28. November 2012)

Kann man damit aktuelle Spiele spielen?Wie schon geschrieben habe nicht nicht die beste Auflösung.Und muss nicht in der bester Grafikeinstellung spielen einfach bis Mittel reichen bin ich ja noch gewohnt.
Bf3 ausgeschlossen.


----------



## Legacyy (28. November 2012)

Ich würde es so machen: https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220957aaf330be05e76618fd114a1db42351dac05950a
Das gibt ne gute Performance


----------



## sakulc (28. November 2012)

reichen 300-350watt für so ne gpu und cpu?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (28. November 2012)

Kein Cougar A300, das hat keinen PcIe Stecker.
Ich würde das A400 nehmen.


----------



## sakulc (28. November 2012)

und lieber bei mindfactory oder hardwear... bestellen?zusammen bau wäre nicht das Problem.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (28. November 2012)

Ist egal, das kannst du dir aussuchen 

Oder lass eine Münze entscheiden.
MF hat Midnight Shopping, allerdings ziehen dann da meistens auch die Preise an.


----------



## sakulc (28. November 2012)

wäre die gpu von legacyy besser oder macht das nur ein kleinen unterschied ,sind ja preislich 50€


----------



## mr.4EvEr (28. November 2012)

Die GPU besser als die integrierte Einheit der APU? Die GPU ist deutlich schneller. Außerdem ist der I3 noch n Stückchen schneller als die CPU Einheit der APU.


----------



## sakulc (2. Dezember 2012)

Hey,
ich habe nochmal eine Frage.
Sapphire Radeon HD 7850, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, lite retail (11200-16-20G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Gigabyte Radeon HD 7770 GHz Edition OC, 1GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (GV-R777OC-1GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Ist der Leistung schub die 50€ wert?
Würde gerne Bo2,mw3 spielen.Jedoch reichen schon niedrige Einstellungen(bin die ja von der Ps3 gewöhnt) ,habe 1600x1050 Auflösung.


----------



## Threshold (2. Dezember 2012)

Die 7850 ist spürbar schneller als die 7770.


----------



## sakulc (2. Dezember 2012)

Aber lohnt sich das bei der Spielen?Besondern unter diesen Bedingungen?


----------



## Threshold (2. Dezember 2012)

Lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach schon.


----------



## sakulc (2. Dezember 2012)

Und eine Maus zum Zocken ,Kabelgebundene oder gehen auch Kabel lose?


----------



## pitpiti (2. Dezember 2012)

die HD7770 ist heute auch gut seh mal  ASUS GTX 660 Ti DC2 Top - NVIDIAs GeForce GTX 660 Ti ist da - Index 3D-Spiele-Performance (Seite 39) - HT4U.net , die HD7850 ist aber besser - die 50,euro - lohnt sich schon bei 40% leistung steigerung. wenn du nicht viel kohle hast da reicht die hd7770(die ist so gut wie die alte gtx460 oder auch besser)


----------



## sakulc (2. Dezember 2012)

Ok danke,

Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit deutsche (ML) Vollversion | eBay
Da ist die original CD (Installations CD) und der Code dabei oder?
Wäre genauso Teuer,billiger als die variante mit Amazon und die CD ist auch dabei.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (2. Dezember 2012)

Bei der Maus würde ich mal in einen Laden gehen und verschiedene Mäuse ausprobieren.
Meine Empfehlung ist eindeutig die Logitech G400. Die kostet auch nur ca. 30 Euro.


----------



## pitpiti (2. Dezember 2012)

das wichtigste ist der Product Key XXX (versteht sich unbenutz) verpackung, cd ist nicht so wichtig, später wenn du ein konto bei microsoft hast kannst du immer orginal version runter laden, auch sp und upgrade auf win8. wenn preis stimmt ist ok.
bei der maus reicht Gigabyte GM-M6800 Dual Lens Gaming Mouse, USB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  mit kabel


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (2. Dezember 2012)

Naja, die Gigabyte Maus ist glaube ich nicht so zum Zocken geeignet


----------



## target2804 (2. Dezember 2012)

ich888 schrieb:


> Naja, die Gigabyte Maus ist glaube ich nicht so zum Zocken geeignet



Sag das nicht^^ in mw3 hol ich viele mit ner kugelmaus und die ist so gar nicht zum zocken geeignet


----------



## pitpiti (2. Dezember 2012)

so zum spielen ist auch gut Microsoft X360 Controller für Windows schwarz, USB (PC/X360) (52A-00005) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland , nicht bei allen spielen aber bei Crysis super


----------



## sakulc (4. Dezember 2012)

Noch was der i5 3470 ist bei vielen spielen nur 30fp oder weniger besser als der i3 3220,bei selber Grafikkarte.Spielen waren Anno 2070
Gelten die 4 Threads also wie 2 kerne und im Prinzip ist er ein kleiner 4Kerner(der i3er) .Weil sonst hätte er keine Chance mit zu halten.
Weil bin am überlegen wird der i3er ca. 2 Jahre halten bis er keine aktuellen Spiele mehr schaft?

Ja dies wurde vllt. schon beantworten aber ich frage nochmal Trotdem:
NT Klar ein beqiuet aber welches?Preis 40-50€ Kabeldingens ist mir egal,muss ja nur laufen und nicht schön/toll aussehen.
Gehäuse welche wäre gut?20-40€ 
Ob laut oder leise ist mir egal dreh ich eben die Anlage auf.Aber sollten bei HWV zukaufen sein.


----------



## Threshold (4. Dezember 2012)

Der i3 ist schon nicht schlecht.
Die meisten Games schaffen nicht mehr als 4 Threads. Hast du einen 4 Kerner ist es nicht schlecht aber der i3 mit SMT ist eben auch nicht verkehrt weil er die beiden Kerne besser nutzen kann als der i5. Daher liegt er nicht so weit hinten wie vielleicht angenommen.


----------



## sakulc (4. Dezember 2012)

Also 2 jahre müsste er schon reichen ,für aktuelle Games  oder?
Und i3 3225 und 3220 sind baugleich außer die gpu (meine die Grafikeinheit).


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (4. Dezember 2012)

Der 3225 hat die bessere IGP und afaik 0,1 Ghz mehr Taktfrequenz.


----------



## sakulc (4. Dezember 2012)

Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU was sagt ihr zu dem System später hol ich noch ne nette Grafikkarte dazu.
Nur das MB... ich hätte nur mal vor später noch ne Festplatte anzuschließen ne HDD reichen dafür die 300er Stecker oder lieber für 20€ mehr das b75-m nehmen mit 600er stecker.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (4. Dezember 2012)

Die Ivy CPU Läuft wahrscheinlich ohne BIOS Update nicht auf dem H61 Board, da würde ich das AsRock B75 DGS nehmen.


----------



## sakulc (4. Dezember 2012)

und was für ein Laufwerk sollte alles abspielen außer blueray brauche ich nicht und brennen will ich auch nicht.
Und habe hier Xp rum liegen kann ich das erst Installieren und später win 7 drüber oder so?


----------



## pitpiti (4. Dezember 2012)

Mit einem i3 kannst du schon 2-3 Jahre sehr zufrieden sein, wenn du dir ein i5 in ein paar Jahren kaufst da den i3 kannst du nehmen ins einen HTPC, weil er sehr sparsam ist.
 Schöne Gehäuse wäre das mit µATX  Sharkoon MS140 Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU  oder ATX Xigmatek Asgard Pro (CCC-AE37BS-U02) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (bissen größer)  , mi NT be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 430W ATX 2.3 (L8-CM-430W/BN180) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU  bist du für nächste 10 Jahre sicher bedient,  Laufwerk zB. Samsung SH-224BB schwarz, SATA, bulk (BEBE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU


----------

